# Admin livebox



## Jacky HUREL (14 Septembre 2013)

Bonjour
Peux t'on configurer une LiveBox 2 c'est a dire gestion admin
entrer les id et pw pour accès internet uniquement via un Ipad
ou faut'il un MB ou un pc pour cette première configuration
d'avance merci pour vos réponses


----------



## Lauange (14 Septembre 2013)

Oui, c'est faisable.


----------



## Jacky HUREL (15 Septembre 2013)

Ok merci
est ce via un adaptateur ethernet ou via la box mise en wifi avant la configuration interne


----------



## Lauange (18 Septembre 2013)

En wifi, après saisie de la clef wep.


----------



## Jacky HUREL (18 Septembre 2013)

Ok merci beaucoup


----------

